# Letter to baptised child? Need examples...



## 5solasmom (Jan 27, 2007)

Our children are going to be baptised Feb 4. They are 8yo, 5yo and 21mo.

Can anyone link me to a letter written by a parent to their young child/infant about their baptism, or share an example of one they have written? Our purpose is to express our hearts to them on paper so that it will be kept as a reminder and encouragement of the significance of their baptisms. 

I'm not looking for the reasons _why_ they're being baptised (they know why as dh has instructed them etc), but rather the significance and blessing of it. How our hearts are full over God's goodness towards them and the promises conveyed to them through their baptism. 

To that end, I was wondering if there were any examples we could use as a help.

Thank you!


----------



## 5solasmom (Jan 27, 2007)

And now that I think about it, this probably wasn't the right forum to put this in, since I'm not wanting to "debate/discuss" baptism. 

If an admin sees fit to move it, please do so.

Thanks!


----------



## turmeric (Jan 27, 2007)

What an excellent way to help your children "improve their baptisms!" Have you thought of making a video, so they can "re-live" the experience?


----------



## 5solasmom (Jan 29, 2007)

turmeric said:


> What an excellent way to help your children "improve their baptisms!" Have you thought of making a video, so they can "re-live" the experience?



That's a neat idea, but we'll just be getting pics (we don't own a camera anyhow). There are actually several new members being added along with the baptisms. It'll be a joyful and full service!  

I was hoping I'd get replies on the letter idea....anyone?


----------



## Larry Hughes (Jan 29, 2007)

Dawn,

I've never written a letter to my children, though I like the idea. However, what I've done since day one is a very short and sweet catechism if something should ever happen to me that sums it up as quickly as I can. As early as 16 mos. both of my children have been able to repeat the questions and answer. It's a simple five point, five fingers:

Q1: Who died on the cross?
A1: Jesus Christ.

Q2: Why did Jesus die on the cross?
A2: For our sins.

Q3: What is sin?
A3: Selfishness (children identify with this and it gets to the heart of the matter, leaving room to expand later).

Q4: How do you know Jesus died for you?
A4: Mommy, daddy, Ashlynn and Anna are baptized.

Q5: Who baptized you? (at this point I'm holding up my hand).
A5: God baptized me with the pastor's hand.

I designed this to spell out in short order the condition of man and God's gift in Word and sacrament for that condition and to lock in a defense against abberrant teachings on baptism. Once one sees the Gospel in baptism, it can never be taken away. Of course when they are older this can be expanded upon by more standard catechism, but this one is short and simple.

Just a possibility for you to chew on.

Blessings,

Larry


----------

